# past in future films ???



## komakinoz (Nov 3, 2004)

please help! If someone know is there any genre or something of futuristic films that happend in past. For example  Darc city,Brazil,sky captain and the worl of tomorow.....


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Komakinoz and welcome aboard.

I don't think there is a specific genre covering what you seek, but there are many films with a 'retro' feel to them where cities are concerned (the ones you already mention - and Batman is another). 

However, a couple of oldies that might interest you are 'Things to Come' and Fritz Lang's Metropolis. Some of the old 30s serials have some interesting city scenes (Buck Rogers' Hidden City for example).

These should fill a hole


----------



## The Master™ (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd call that genre just Science Fiction...

There are so many OLD films from Metropolis to Things To Come and beyond...

I wouldn't have thought of Sky Captain as a "future based" film...


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 10, 2004)

The genre of steampunk deals with this type of thing specifically, basing sf in the "long Victorian" era or before and slightly after. Consult the Disney versions of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and Journey to the Centre of the Earth, the novels of H G Wells, China Mievile, and  (in the case of Grunts!) Mary Gentle. The remake of King Kong shall prove another of such films, many of the novels of Burroughs and so-on and so-forth.


----------



## AmonRa (Nov 10, 2004)

just thought i'd be a nuicance and say brazil isnt a film set in the future, it's actually set "some where in the 20th century" ^^


----------

